# Nissan Leaf charger 3.6kW or 6.6kW?



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

As you probably know, the 6kW charger was introduced in 2013. I believe it's standard on SL and SV trims, and optional on S trims. So a safe bet is probably to look for a 2013+ with a NAV screen, it should definitely have the 6kW L2 charger. 

The DC QC I believe is standard on the SL, optional on the S and SV. So you can have an SV with 6kW L2 charger without the DC fast charge port. I believe you can also have a 3kW S with the DCQC port. So if you want to be sure to get 6kW plus DCQC, but can't see the charger port, you'd want to look for an SL to be safe. The easiest way to tell an SL from SV in pictures is usually to look for the little 12V solar panel on the rear spoiler.

Apart from that, the part numbers are different on the various charger combinations if you can examine the charger itself.

Rob


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

2013 S Trim Radio:









2013 SL/SV Audio Nav unit:









2013 SV with solar panel on spoiler visible:


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

Here's a table that gives you an idea of some of the part numbers for various versions of the 2013 charger. The required packages field should tell you if its a 6kW and/or DC/QC version. If it doesn't say 6kW its a 3kW, and if it doesn't say QC Port its not QC. If it says none, its 3kW w/o DCQC.

http://parts.nissanusa.com/nissanpa...id=14&groupid=E&sectionid=290&partcode=292C0M

Rob


----------



## zepol_wube (Oct 31, 2015)

Rob, the link to me to a generic Nissan parts search page, did you have your link to a more direct table? If not, what did you search on to get to the table you speak of?


----------



## zepol_wube (Oct 31, 2015)

I just got an image from the junk yard, the parts tag on the back of the unit says 6.6kVA so half my question on that unit is answered. I still cannot tell if it is fast charge capable but I have the P/N now if Rob can get me back to the table he mentioned.

For the dumb newbie, I was trying to post the image of the charger parts tag, but have not found the proper button to poke. How did miscrms get the images in his post please?

I also have not seen any replies to my other post about how much of the charger intelligence is in the charger system, and with just a Leaf battery and Leaf charger is enough of the intelligence in the system to charge the pack if I plug it in, or does it need information from another controller in the car?


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

zepol_wube said:


> For the dumb newbie, I was trying to post the image of the charger parts tag, but have not found the proper button to poke. How did miscrms get the images in his post please?


He used posts from other web sites, e.g. one was from AmazonNews.com. So you can just use the picture icon to supply a URL for those.

For new images, you need to upload them somewhere else (e.g. photobucket), or attach them using the paperclip icon. Just attaching them leaves a thumnail at the bottom of the post; if readers click the thumbnail, they get the full image, and can scroll from one to the next if there is more than one.

I usually like to intersperse images with my text. To do that, use the URL from the attachments pop-up box (it appears when you use the paperclip icon to Manage Attachments). Each uploaded image appears in a list, and you can use the right mouse button to get the URL of it, and use that with the picture icon to make the image appear where you want it. You will still get the thumbnails at the bottom. I've tried to get rid of those, but when I succeed, it also deletes the images. You don't notice it for a while, since your browser has probably cached it, but other readers think you're a moron for posting with missing images.

It sounds complex, but you soon get used to it. I suggest just uploading the image as an attachment to start with.

Re just powering up the charger, I'm pretty sure it wants to see CAN messages before any charging happens. Others will have the details on that, hopefully. For some reason, the manufacturers don't make their products DIY friendly!


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

zepol_wube said:


> Rob, the link to me to a generic Nissan parts search page, did you have your link to a more direct table? If not, what did you search on to get to the table you speak of?


Its a confusing page, sorry. Try scrolling down and looking at the bottom right frame. It should have a list of 2013 S trim compatible chargers as you scroll to the right in that frame.

If that's not working try searching "Power Delivery Module". That's their name for the new combined charger and dcjb on the 2013+. In addition to the 4 different versions 3kW / 6kW and QC / no QC there are multiple revisions of each by year and within each model year, so it gets pretty confusing. If you have a specific part number you should be able to just search that too.


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

The Leaf OBC is controlled by the VCM via CAN. It's basically a dumb charger, as I recall it reports connection status on the charge port to the VCM, which then tells it what power level to charge at based on the BMS data. In a way that could be good for re-use, as there is no hardcoded charge profile in there. But it does mean you need an external controller. There may also be some sequencing you have to figure out in terms of closing charge relays at the right time, etc to keep it from throwing a fault.

I don't know specifically of anyone that's demonstrated one outside a Leaf, but there is a decent amount of info on the system in the Leaf factory service manual (can be found for free download from one of the Nissan Club sites) and folks over at MyNissanLeaf.com have figured out at least some of the likely CAN messages. Some of the CAN messages are different though, and I'm not sure the 2013+ has been documented as well.

If anyone knows of one that's been used with external control I'd love to know about it. Eventually I'd like to experiment with adding a second 3kW to my 2012 system, or upgrading to a 2013+ 6kW. I actually have a 2013 6kW one from a junkyard, but its pretty beat up. 

Rob


----------



## rgjones (Nov 22, 2016)

Pinging this thread.
Looking for any 6KW+ single charger to upgrade a custom EV ('85 Doka)
Currently using dual Currentways but there are issues and no support and spares hard to find. Also prefer a single charge rather than multiple.

Happy to help with controller SW - familiar with CANbus control SW development.

I've looked at Tesla Gen2 with Damien's controller and might go that route. But also interested in other common scrap yard 6KW+ OBCs such as Leaf, Bolt, I3, 2019 Volt etc.

PS to moderators, suggestion: please split out a thread specifically for charger discussions from this busy battery+charger thread.


----------

